# Xorg, no devices detected, no screens found



## sidney6 (May 12, 2009)

(II)Primary device is PCI 00:0d:0
(EE)No devices detected

fatal server error:
no screens found

that's from the end of the Xorg.log
log shows nv driver loaded
X -> Xorg; which is about 1.6M

sysctl -a | grep secure
kern.securelevel:-1

I set up Xorg with xorgconfig just as I did on the last install on this box.  That install has X11 working.  The only difference I selected the x-user install this time. the time it isn't working.  

I put xterm&;fvwm
in the .xinitrc and use startx, which is what worked before.  fvwm is there.

sid


----------



## adamk (May 13, 2009)

You need to show us your full /var/log/Xorg.0.log file as well as your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file

Adam


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2009)

It will also help if you told us which graphicscard you have.


----------



## trev (May 18, 2009)

sidney6 said:
			
		

> (II)Primary device is PCI 00:0d:0
> (EE)No devices detected
> 
> fatal server error:
> no screens found



You're not running a KVM perchance?


----------



## marlemus (May 19, 2009)

I haved the same problem and I solved adding the sentences about Horizontal and Vertical refresh inside /etc/X11/xorg.conf

In the secion monitor adding

HorizSync  30-55     (depend to model monitor)
VertRefresh  50-120  (Depend to model monitor)

If you use other OS like linux , it have the same xorg.conf file in directory /etc/X11,  exeption the first lines , wish can change in BSD.
Reading this file you can get a guid about the configuration's xorg.conf file in BSD.


----------

